# Canon Patent: Tilt-Shift Lenses With Autofocus and Image Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

```
<em><strong>Correction:</strong> I said this patent was from 2010, when it is in fact from July of 2017.</em></p>
<p>Keith over at Northlight uncovered a patent application from <del>2010</del> July, 2017 that shows a tilt-shift lens with both autofocus and image stabilization.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Summary:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Whilst it is a form of AF, it’s actually mentioned in the patent for correction of tilt angle. The lens also has sensors to feed back tilt and shift details for the camera to decide how to manage all this stuff.  Conventional AF is also a feature (it’s a patent application so can have all kinds of whistles and bells included). <em><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-ef-lenses-rumours-and-news/">Read more at Northlight</a></em></p>
</blockquote>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-31765" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ts-with-IS-and-AF.png" alt="" width="712" height="640" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ts-with-IS-and-AF.png 712w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ts-with-IS-and-AF-640x575.png 640w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ts-with-IS-and-AF-225x202.png 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ts-with-IS-and-AF-610x548.png 610w" sizes="(max-width: 712px) 100vw, 712px" /></p>
<p>Keith also <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/using-lens-tilt-on-your-digital-slr/">wrote an article as to why focus affects tilt</a>, which helps explain why we don’t have autofocus tilt-shift lenses currently.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2017)

Great. When can I buy one?


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 16, 2017)

Impossible, Canon doesn't innovate...


----------



## keithcooper (Oct 16, 2017)

*Dates*

Minor correction - the TS-E patent with AF/IS is Jul 2017

One from 2010 was basically for the current ts-e mount/movements, but included sensors to note tilt and shift and add them to EXIF

http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20100209097


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Dates*



keithcooper said:


> Minor correction - the TS-E patent with AF/IS is Jul 2017
> 
> One from 2010 was basically for the current ts-e mount/movements, but included sensors to note tilt and shift and add them to EXIF
> 
> http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20100209097



Thanks, I have corrected the post.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 16, 2017)

AF, IS, TS... WOW. It's just missing zoom. 11 to 1200 to be precise. It must be also F/1


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 16, 2017)

Canon is always behind the competition. If canon doesn't learn to stay ahead of the pack, I don't see Canon lasting past 2020. Sony. :   :'(


----------



## Jopa (Oct 16, 2017)

The picture shows a mirror and a pentraprism, but theoretically if they build this lens for a mirrorless system (EF mount or a new mount), it won't require any special crazy stuff, because the AFing will be straight forward at the sensor.


----------



## Tom W (Oct 16, 2017)

Jopa said:


> AF, IS, TS... WOW. It's just missing zoom. 11 to 1200 to be precise. It must be also F/1



And weigh 12 ounces.


----------



## Wizardly (Oct 16, 2017)

Cooooooooooool


----------



## midluk (Oct 17, 2017)

I would not expect that patent to be realized any time soon. When developing the latest set of TS-E lenses Canon apparently thought about adding this stuff but did not do it (either too many technical compromises or too expensive).
If it really comes (some time after everybody bought the currently new TS-E lenses) it will likely cost around 5000€.


----------

